# Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein



## feederjoe (1. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

da mir das Raubfischangeln nur vom Ufer am Rhein nicht mehr so recht Freude macht, denke ich über die Anschaffung eines Angelbootes nach.
Da ich mir aber auch nicht sicher bin, ob es wirklich Sinn macht, wollte ich mir zuerst einige Meinungen (von hoffentlich erfahrenen Bootsanglern) einholen.

Hierzu kurz die Eckdaten:
Ich beangele bevorzugt den hessischen Rhein zwischen Biblis und Wiesbaden, wo es auch viele Buhnenfelder gibt.
Das Boot sollte schon ein ordentliches Angelboot (z.B. Linder Sportsman Catch oder Terhi 6020c, o.ä) mit ausreichend Freibordhöhe und ausreichender Motorisierung (ca. 30PS) sein. Ich weiß, was im Rhein für eine wahnsinns Strömung/ Schiffsverkehr herrscht und habe deshalb eine ordentliche Portion Respekt vor dem Gewässer. Deshalb wird der Sicherheitsgedanke sicher nicht zu kurz kommen!

Meine Frage jetzt einfach nur: Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines Bootes zum Raubfischangeln?
Kann man ein Boot im Rhein so verankern oder mit einem E-Motor halten, dass man auch vertikal angeln kann?

Vielen Dank jetzt schon Mal für alle Antworten, Hinweise, Tipps!!!:l

P.S.: Und falls jemand in meiner Gegend Bootsangler ist und mich mal mitnehmen würde, um mir das ganze mal live zu demonstrieren, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen (und mich gerne auch an Spritkosten beteiligen oder mich sonst irgendwie erkenntlich zeigen...:m)!


----------



## volkerm (1. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Ein Boot ist sicher ein grosser Schritt zu mehr Erfolg- keine Frage. 30 PS auf dem Rhein sind sicher auch sinnvoll.
Terhi würde ich nicht nehmen, da aus Thermoplast. Linder sind leicht und schnell, aber halt aus Alu und dünnwandig. Zum Spinn- und Vertikal- Fischen sollte man (einen am Rhein kräftigen) E- Frontmotor mit Fussteuerung anbauen. Ich würde ein GFK- Boot zwischen 4,5 und 5 Metern ins Auge fassen. Optimal selbstlenzend, weil dann das Saubermachen mit einem Schrubber und einigen Eimern Wasser schnell erledigt ist. Bei den Linder- Booten ist das ein Elend.
All das ist aber aufwändig- Trailern, slippen, Batterien für den E- Motor laden, dann muss das Boot samt Trailer noch diebstahlsicher stehen. Nicht ohne.


----------



## kilaforce (4. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Ich habe jetzt erst damit angefangen, habe ein Aluboot mit 25 er Tohatsu, der reicht locker aus #6


----------



## Skorpio (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Hi Feederjoe

Wenn Du Dir ein Linder Sportsman Catch leisten kannst, biste schonmal vorne dabei, das ist klasse.
Ansonsten, Aluboote (Lund, Alumacraft ect.) sind genial zum Raubfischangeln, es gibt nichts besseres, lass Dir da mal keinen Quatsch einreden...

Orientiere Dich immer an den besten der Szene (Rozemeijer, Isaiasch, Simmons, Alsbroek, Stolk und Co.), welche Boote werden von denen gefahren !?
Wirst kaum einen finden der mit ner Gfk-Schale auf Jagd geht...

Wenn Du Dich richtig informieren willst, dann fahr am We nach Maurik, dort findest Du ALLES was das Raubfischanglerherz begehrt. :m

http://www.raubfischweb.de/events/7...and-van-maurik-hengelsport-outdoor-fair-2013/

Lass Dir Zeit bei der Entscheidung, ist viel Geld und es gibt mittlerweile viele richtig gute Marken 

Marcraft, Tomaso, Starcraft, Alumacraft, Lund, alle irgendwie geil und was genau DU benötigst kannst nur erfahren wenn Dir die Dinger haargenau anschaust... |supergri


Viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Skorpio (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Hier nochmal ein direkter Link:

http://hs-outdoorfair.nl/

MfG


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Zitat: "Orientiere Dich immer an den besten der Szene (Rozemeijer, Isaiasch, Simmons, Alsbroek, Stolk und Co.), welche Boote werden von denen gefahren !?
 Wirst kaum einen finden der mit ner Gfk-Schale auf Jagd geht..."

Hallo zusammen,

ich befische den selben Abschnitt (ok bis Biblis eher nicht) und finde das Bootsangeln auch spannend. Mangels eines Bootsführerscheines verwenden wir unser 6m GFK aber nur im Altarm mittels Ruder.

Zu dem obigen Kommentar wollte ich nur anmerken, dass die o.g Herren der Szene ganz andere Konditionen und ggf. ein Sposoring (Rabatte) usw. bekommen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Herr Isajasch sein Lund für den selben Betrag erworben hat - wie es der Otto Normal Bürger machen müsste. Egal.....

Zum Eigentlichen Thema:

Klar macht in dem Anschnitt ein Boot Sinn - ich gehe auch von aus, du hast nen Bootsführerschein, den du am Rhein bei alles über 5PS auch benötigst  Ob ausreichend großes GFK oder eben was aus ALU... das muss der Geldbeutel entscheiden.....


----------



## Skorpio (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zu dem obigen Kommentar wollte ich nur anmerken, dass die o.g Herren der Szene ganz andere Konditionen und ggf. ein Sposoring (Rabatte) usw. bekommen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Herr Isajasch sein Lund für den selben Betrag erworben hat - wie es der Otto Normal Bürger machen müsste. Egal.....


 
Ob man sich das leisten kann, oder nicht und was die dafür zahlen mußten steht auf nem anderen Formblatt.

Feederjoe fragt nach Raubfischangelbooten und wirft ein Linder Catch in den Raum, dann sollte er wissen welche finanzielle Richtung er anstrebt und ich gebe ihm nur optimale Boots-Varianten und nen Meetingtip an die Hand, entscheiden tut er...

Ich hab selber klein angefangen, hatte auch GFK Boote, aber wenn man es optimal gestalten will, für jedes Tackle ein Fach haben möchte, seine Ruten fein in Rutenstaufächer legen/stecken möchte, ein Livewell benötigt, E-Motoren (Back- oder Fronttroller) montieren kann wo die passenden Steckdosen schon vorhanden sind, einfach ein Boot haben will, wo von Anfang an schon alles paßt ohne rum zu basteln und Dauerkompromisse einzugehen, dann schaut man halt in DIE Richtung.

Zum reinen Angeln tuts auch ein Schlauchboot oder ein Quicksilver Fish 400, aber empfehlen werd ichs sicher nicht...

MfG


----------



## Frankko (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Schade, 
mein hier im Forum angebotenes Aluboot entspricht leider nicht Deinen Vorstellungen, da es "nur" 9,9PS hat. 
Solch eine Motorisierung reicht aber z.B. für das küstennahe Gebiet bis ca. 3-4BF und dort sind die Bedingungen bestimmt auch nicht zärtlicher als am Rhein.
Was ich sagen will, 
nehme ein Aluboot, 
teste es und entscheide dann wie viel Motorleistung Du wirklich brauchst um an die Angelplätze und gut wieder nachhause zu kommen. Um so was richtig zu entscheiden muss man viele Faktoren in Betracht ziehen, die sich nur schwer theoretisch Berechnen lassen. 
Selbstverständlich gibt es immer die "Porsche- Fraktion" die in der Gegend rumflitzt, aber im Zweifel ist es manchmal besser wenn die Vernunft siegt.
Viel Erfolg beim finden.
Ach ja, Bootsangeln ist geil.:m 
Man kommt an Stellen ran....


----------



## Fr33 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Zur Motorleistung.... ich kenne einige die haben nen 5PS'ler am "leichten" Boot und kriechen entsprechend den Rheinstrom hoch.... flussabwärts gehts aber auch.

Die meisten Boote im Hafen haben zw. 15-35PS Leistung.... klar ist das kein Speedboot und man sollte damit keine 30km Stromauffahren wollen.... aber es geht. 

Wäre der Rhein wie alle anderen deutschen Gewässer von der neuen Ordnung (seit Dez 2013) für die 15PS führerscheinfrei - würde ich mir auch einen drann hängen. Ich muss keine High-Speed Fahrten zum Angelspot machen und sofern man sich nicht in der direkten Fahrrinne aufhält sollte es reichen.....

Ob ein E-Motor es schafft dich am Platz zu halten... ich denke nicht. Zudem darf auf der hessischen Seite doch eh nur vom Verankertem Boot gefischt werden....


----------



## zorra (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Ob Alu oder Gfk ist erstmal wurscht....für welches Gewässer auch immer es muss sicher sein und du musst dich mit dem Boot auch sicher füllen und es sollte für deine fischerei auch passen.....mit einem stufenlosen 55lbs 12volt E-Motor kannste auch zwischen den Buhnen fahren zumindest in Hessen...dort wo ich den Rhein(Waal)befische biste mit einem 24volt 70lbs gut aufgehoben hier herrscht aber auch das Höchste Schiffsaufkommen des gesamten Rheins....und Alu fängt auch nicht mehr Fisch wie GFK....man legt es sich so zusammen wie es für einen passt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Stxkx1978 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

am ende wird es immer auf alu auslaufen.
kein anderes material ist pflegeleichter.

hatte auch letztes jahr mit nem schlauchboot angefangen.
das war 5m lang und 2 meter breit.hatte sehr viel spass gemacht.ich habe ne menge fisch damit gefangen.sehr kippstabil.

gut,aber halt nicht perfekt zum angeln.fehlen staufächer,und montagemöglichkeiten am bug.kabel und batterien fliegen immer in der gegend rum.

hatte ende letzten jahres ein alumacraft gekauft,das hatte 4,40m. war mir etwas zu klein,das hatte ich wieder verkauft und mir ein 5m langes alumacraft gekauft.
elektrische ankerwinde,staufächer,e-motor,und mit 30ps 45kmh spitze.

@fr33
selbst wenn die 15ps regelung greifen würde.die motoren (gute) kosten viel mehr wie 25-30ps motoren.
den binnen habe ich auch letztes jahr gemacht.kostet ca 250€ und ist vom aufwand her ein witz.da ist das geld beim motorenkauf LOCKER wieder drin.man hat mehr auswahl beim bootskauf,und auch mehr reserven an leistung(sicherheit) auf dem wasser.
der rhein ist nicht ohne,sollte man nie unterschätzen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## hegehunter (6. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Hallo Sportsfreunde, wie sind denn eigentlich die Regeln für das Angeln vom Boot am euren Rheinstrecken? Im unterem Bereich (NRW Niederrein) ist es meines wissen komplett verboten.


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

In Hessen ist das Bootsangeln erlaubt ... allerdings nur vom verankterten Boot (sofern ich mich erinnere). Daher ist schleppen und auch Treibangeln nicht gestattet.... (daher wäre ich mit dem Treibangeln in den Buhnen via E-Motor vorsichtig!). Die Wasserschutzpolizei fährt regelmäßig auf und ab und fährt auch bis in die Altarme rein!

@ Stuka

gebe ich dir recht - aber eigentlich bin ich nicht scharf drauf nochmal nen Lappen für irgendwas zu machen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob unser Boot (s. Unten) für nen 20-30PS'ler Motor geeignet ist....

http://*ih.us/a/img7/4481/20130412170111.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img833/1998/20130410180410.jpg


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*



> am ende wird es immer auf alu auslaufen.
> kein anderes material ist pflegeleichter.



Neben den ganzen Vorteilen dieser Blechschüsseln haben sie aber auch Nachteile, welche man nicht verschweigen sollte!
Die bist ja mit einem Alumacraft gesegnet und dies wird auch irgendwie gedämmt sein, wenn es nur der Ausbau samt Teppichboden ist, weil nackt, sind die Blechkähne nämlich nicht nur laut, jede noch so kleine Welle hört man glucksen, dass kann sich auch bis zum "Geschepper" steigern und dazu im Winter auch recht kalt unter den Füssen.
Ich finde zumindest in diesen beiden Punkten, dass Fischen im GFK- Bomber komfortabler, günstiger sowieso!
Sitze und der ganze Klimmbimm kann auch auf GFK verbaut werden und Rennen muss ich auf der Fahrt zum Angelplatz auch nicht gewinnen.

@FR33, schönes Boot für die Altarme!
Wir wollen nächstes Jahr auch eines erweben und die Pfalz oberhalb von Speyer befischen.Und auch da steht die Führerscheinfrage an,aber zunächst gibt es was zum Rudern.



> Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob unser Boot (s. Unten) für nen 20-30PS'ler Motor geeignet ist....



Ich glaube das Teil wird schon ab 20PS gefährlich,null Kiehl oder sonstige
Wasserführung!
Als reiner Verdränger wird wohl mit 15 PS auch die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit erreicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (7. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

Hallo Jürgen,

das Teil ist ein Gleiter... hat aber ab der Hälfte auf der Unterseite nen Kiel.... denke mehr als 15PS ist nix für das olle GFK Boot.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*

@Taxidermist
das hat nix mit rennen zu tun.ganz im gegenteil,leichtes boot=kleiner motor.
einen ausbau,mit boden kann auch jeder mit 2 linken händen hinbekommen.
ich habe schon viele eigenbauten gesehen,da können sich die firmen ne scheibe von abschneiden.
alumacraft hat da mit sicherheit nicht die krone auf.da ist auch nix gedämmt,nur ein boden drin.
der entscheidende vorteil ist das die aluboote stabil,sehr leicht sind,und osmose kein thema ist,kein antifouling.somit wenig pflege,und viel effektive angelzeit auf dem wasser. 

ich möchte da auch keine grundsatzdiskussion auslösen.das muss jeder von selber entscheiden was er wählt.

das aluma v14 hatte keinen boden.konnte man vom trailer aber ans wasser tragen.hatte meine ich um die 80kg.ist gut zu rudern und mit nem kleinen motor sehr flott.sehr gut wenn man viele verschiedene gewässer beangelt und auch nicht überall sliprampen vorhanden sind.
für viele das perfekte angelboot,für MICH nicht ganz.
setzt jeder SEINE prioritäten.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln vom Boot im Rhein*



> das aluma v14 hatte keinen boden.konnte man vom trailer aber ans wasser  tragen.hatte meine ich um die 80kg.ist gut zu rudern und mit nem kleinen  motor sehr flott.sehr gut wenn man viele verschiedene gewässer beangelt  und auch nicht überall sliprampen vorhanden sind.
> für viele das perfekte angelboot,für MICH nicht ganz.


Das wäre auch für mich genau das Richtige,aber wenn man nur den halben Preis zahlen kann/will, dann muss man dafür mindestens 50-70 Kg mehr schleppen,ziehen, schleifen!
Und die Lautstärke auf'm Wasser, sowie das "kalte" Material, sind auch wirklich die einzigen Nachteile welche ich bei einem Aluboot sehe!neben dem Preis

Jürgen


----------

